
Black, Hot Ice May Be Nature’s Most Common Form of Water - zeristor
https://www.quantamagazine.org/black-hot-superionic-ice-may-be-natures-most-common-form-of-water-20190508/
======
zeristor
Previously posted from Wired, this looks to be the origin of that article, the
actual paper being in Nature.

